# PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?



## Byrne (20. Oktober 2010)

*PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte meinen PC, den ich im August gekauft habe, gerne mit mehr RAM und einer besseren Grafikkarte aufrüsten allerdings trete ich ja damit in Konflikt mit der Garantie. Gibt es irgendwelche Wege um den PC mit Garantie aufzurüsten?

Grüße


----------



## RonnieColeman (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

ziemlich wenig information, die wir hier bekommen. 
was hast du in deinen PC
was wäre dein budget
wie meinst du das mit der garantie


----------



## der_knoben (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Was hast du dir für ein PC gekauft?
Hat der PC ein Siegel oder ähnliches?


----------



## Kaktus (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Inwiefern trittst du in Konflikt mit der Garantie? Fertigrecher mit dem tollen Aufkleber der besagt das beim Öffnen die Garantie erlischt? Ist quatsch und hier zu Lande gar nicht zulässig. Rechner dürfen geöffnet und erweitert werden. Vorraussetzung ist allerdings das es ein Fachmann macht. Letzteres ist aber eine Vage Umschreibung und kann auch in diesem Fall der erfahren Nachbar von nebenan sein.


----------



## kress (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Wie Kaktus schon gesagt hat, es muss ein Fachmann machen. Hinten an meinem Fertig-Rechner war ein Kabelbinder mit "Warranty void if removed" drauf.


----------



## fuddles (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Frage wäre zuerst hast du Garantie oder nur die gesetzliche Gewährleistung erhalten? 
Besteht da Zweifel frage bei deinem Händler nach.

Ist es nur Gewährleistung kann dir durchaus ein Strick draus gedreht werden, da die Beweispflicht nach 6 Monaten beim Käufer liegt.
Kommt dann ein Defekt und fehlt das Siegel kann (wird) sich so manch ein Händler darauf berufen. 
_
"Nö Schaden selbst verursacht, beweise das Gegenteil" _

Das könnte man aber nur mit einem teuren Gutachten.


----------



## Byrne (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Zum PC: Es ist ein Acer Aspire aus der X-Reihe mit einem AMD Athlon II X2 235, 4GB DDR2 Ram, 1TB HDD und einer OEM Grafikkarte Nvidia Geforce GT 310. Ich würde auf jeden Fall als erstes die Grafikkarte austauschen wollen, weil die aktuelle fast weniger Leistung bringt als meine alte Geforce 9400  Budget ~180€ RAM seperat.


----------



## kress (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Hm, vielleicht eine HD5750, aber mehr wäre eigentlich Verschwendung, ein Athlon II x2 reißt auch nicht so viel.


----------



## Squatrat (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Was hat der für ein Gehäuse?

Welches Netzteil ist da drin?


----------



## Spider-Man (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Ich würde das Risiko eingehen, wenn du weisst was du tust, würde mir aber auch gleich noch einen anderen Prozi reinpflanzen. Oder gleich alles rausnehmen und in ein anderes Gehäuse setzen. 4 Gb Ram reichen übrigens vollkommen aus zum Zocken. Würde aber auch mal ein Blick aufs Netzteil werfen, wenn das nicht reicht kriegste auch Probleme. Was bringt dir ein PC mit dem du nicht zufrieden bist.


----------



## Byrne (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Also beim Netzteil sehe ich von außen keine Marke (oder überhaupt) denke mal es ist ein No-Name Netzteil... Der Prozessor reißt wirklich nicht gerade viel, aber das Mainboard sollte einen AM3 Sockel haben wenn ich mich nicht irre. Gehäuse auswechseln wäre eine gute Idee weil dieses fast immer vibriert


----------



## kress (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*



> AMD Athlon II X2 235, 4GB DDR2 Ram, 1TB HDD und einer OEM Grafikkarte Nvidia Geforce GT 310.



DDR2=AM2+ bzw AM2.


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Das könnte vieleicht mit Performanceeinbußen funktionieren. 
Schließlich haben DDR3 und DDR2 gleich viele Pins. 
Und in Frankreich gibt es Computer mit DDR2 RAM auf nem 1156-Board. 
Und wenn das nicht funktionierte gäbe es viele Beschwerden und Rücksendungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Das wäre mir jetzt neu, denn ich wüsste nicht, dass die 1156 Prozessoren einen DDR2 Controller haben.


----------



## Byrne (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*



kress schrieb:


> DDR2=AM2+ bzw AM2.



Achso, wusste nicht das der AM3 Sockel keine DDR2 unterstützt. Gibt es wenigstens noch gute CPU's für die AM2 Generation?


----------



## kress (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Also mit etwas glück kannst du dir auch noch nen x6 draufschnallen, jedoch weiß ich nicht was es für ein Mainboard ist.
Und da es ein Fertigrechner ist, seh ich etwas schwarz.^^
Aber nen Athlon II x4 oder so geht bestimmt.


----------



## Byrne (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*



kress schrieb:


> Also mit etwas glück kannst du dir auch noch nen x6 draufschnallen, jedoch weiß ich nicht was es für ein Mainboard ist.
> Und da es ein Fertigrechner ist, seh ich etwas schwarz.^^
> Aber nen Athlon II x4 oder so geht bestimmt.



Ich habe gerade mit CPU-Z gecheckt was für ein Motherboard verbaut ist und fand diese Informationen über meine CPU und den Sockel:

Processor 1            ID = 0
    Number of cores        2 (max 2)
    Number of threads    2 (max 2)
    Name            AMD Athlon II X2 215
    Codename        Regor
    Specification        AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 215 Processor
    Package         Socket AM3 (938)
    CPUID            F.6.2
    Extended CPUID        10.6
    Brand ID        12
    Core Stepping        DA-C2
    Technology        45 nm
    Core Speed        2697.2 MHz

Motherboard: Acer RS780HVF

Und es ist definitiv DDR2 RAM verbaut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Du hast nur den Prozessor aufgelistet, liste mal das Mainboard auf.


----------



## kress (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Also es scheint ein Athlon II x4 draufzupassen.
X4 635 auf rs780hvf ? - ForumBase


----------



## Byrne (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast nur den Prozessor aufgelistet, liste mal das Mainboard auf.



Das war noch der Rest, den ich zum Chipsatz gefunden habe ansonsten lediglich der Name des Mainboards Mainboard Model RS780HVF

Chipset

Northbridge            AMD 780G rev. 00
Southbridge            AMD SB700 rev. 00
Graphic Interface        PCI-Express
PCI-E Link Width        x16
PCI-E Max Link Width        x16
Memory Type            DDR2
Memory Size            4096 MBytes
Channels            Dual, (Unganged)
Memory Frequency        399.6 MHz (1:2)
CAS# latency (CL)        6.0
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD)    6
RAS# Precharge (tRP)        6
Cycle Time (tRAS)        18
Bank Cycle Time (tRC)        24
Command Rate (CR)        2T
Uncore Frequency        1997.9 MHz


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Das ist auch ein AM2+ Brett, klar, dass da DDR2 drauf ist.
Hast du bei Acer mal geguckt, ob für das Brett ein neues Bios zur Verfügung steht?


----------



## kress (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Das ist sehr komisch das Board.
Wenn man den Links nachgeht, kommt man zu diesem Bild: 
board_10 - Servimg.com - Free image hosting service

Auf der 1.Cpu-z Seite steht deutlich AM3, aber es läuft DDR2 Speicher drauf.


----------



## Byrne (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein AM2+ Brett, klar, dass da DDR2 drauf ist.
> Hast du bei Acer mal geguckt, ob für das Brett ein neues Bios zur Verfügung steht?



Ja diese steht zur Verfügung. 28. Juni 2010, momentan habe ich die vom 17. Mai 2010. Allerdings ist der X4 635 auch ein AM3 Prozessor... Das ist merkwürdig


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Wieso ist das merkwürdig?
Alle AM3 CPUs sind auch AM2+ kompatibel.


----------



## kress (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Ja, AM3 Prozessoren gehen auch teilweise auf Am2+ Boards, nur der Ram ist eben nicht mit Am2+ bzw Am3 kompatibel.
Am3=DDR3
Am2+=DDR2

Anders geht es afaik nicht.


----------



## Byrne (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Stimmt, habe ich eben auch bei Wikipedia gelesen. Also ist die CPU AM3 aber kompatibel zu meinem AM2+ Board. Wusste gar nicht das so etwas möglich ist da dieser Rechner mein erster mit AMD CPU ist. Also werde ich mir einen AMD Athlon II X4 635 und die Radeon holen. Wenn mir das ein PC-Fachmann macht, müsste doch eigentlich die Garantie bleiben oder?


----------



## kress (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Jo, denke da dürfte die Garantie erhalten bleiben, würde es halt nochmal mit dem Garantiegeber absprechen.
Wenn der Fachmann ein Arbeiter des Garantiegebers ist, sollte es kein Problem sein.


----------



## Spider-Man (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Aber wenn du den Rechner eh in Richtung Gaming aufbauen willst kommst du wahrscheinlich nicht um ein neues Gehäuse rum. Ich glaub nicht dass dir dann noch jemand Garantie darauf gibt. Und ich glaub auch nicht dass du weiter Garantie hast wenn dir ein Fachmann einen neuen Prozessor einbaut. Warum sollten die von Acer das machen? Wenn man beim Auto einen anderen Chip einbaut, ist auch die Garantie weg, egal wer den einbaut.


----------



## Byrne (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*



Spider-Man schrieb:


> Aber wenn du den Rechner eh in Richtung Gaming aufbauen willst kommst du wahrscheinlich nicht um ein neues Gehäuse rum. Ich glaub nicht dass dir dann noch jemand Garantie darauf gibt. Und ich glaub auch nicht dass du weiter Garantie hast wenn dir ein Fachmann einen neuen Prozessor einbaut. Warum sollten die von Acer das machen? Wenn man beim Auto einen anderen Chip einbaut, ist auch die Garantie weg, egal wer den einbaut.



Die Frage ist dann ob ich die Garantie überhaupt benötige, wenn ich mir den Rechner auch selber reparieren kann... Aber ich habe auch keine Lust, 2 Jahre lang zu warten bis ich den PC endlich aufrüsten könnte.


----------



## Spider-Man (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Aus diesem Grund würde ich mir auch nie einen Komplett-PC kaufen. WEnn man selbst Plan hat kann man selbst rausfinden welches Teil defekt ist und kann das dann austauschen und hat Garantie darauf.


----------



## docdent (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Das ärgerliche am Selbstbau ist, dass es halt immer wieder mal PCs gibt, die einfach nicht wirklich stabil laufen, und man bekommt nicht heraus, warum. Bei Komplett-PC tut man sich da (theoretisch) leichter: Einfach in Reparatur geben, fertig.

Und ohne fundierte Kenntnisse und v.a. ohne Ersatzteile zum Tausch ist Selbst-Reparieren ein schwieriges Unterfangen. 

Was Deine Garantie angeht: Wie hier schon geschrieben, muss man unterscheiden zwischen der freiwilligen Herstellergarantie und der 2jährigen gesetzlichen Gewährleistung des Händlers. Erstere kann man schnell verlieren, letztere nicht. Allerdings gilt nach 6 Monaten, dass Du ggf. beweise müsstest, dass Du den Defekt nicht verursacht hast, was etwas heikel sein kannst, wenn DU am PC herumgebastelt hast. Während eine neue Grafikkarte sicher noch relativ unproblematisch ist, ist eine CPU da schon ein ganz anderes Thema. Im Problemfall würde ich die jedenfalls erstmal wieder zurücktauschen, bevor Du das Gerät einschickst.


----------



## Byrne (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*



docdent schrieb:


> Das ärgerliche am Selbstbau ist, dass es halt immer wieder mal PCs gibt, die einfach nicht wirklich stabil laufen, und man bekommt nicht heraus, warum. Bei Komplett-PC tut man sich da (theoretisch) leichter: Einfach in Reparatur geben, fertig.
> 
> Und ohne fundierte Kenntnisse und v.a. ohne Ersatzteile zum Tausch ist Selbst-Reparieren ein schwieriges Unterfangen.
> 
> Was Deine Garantie angeht: Wie hier schon geschrieben, muss man unterscheiden zwischen der freiwilligen Herstellergarantie und der 2jährigen gesetzlichen Gewährleistung des Händlers. Erstere kann man schnell verlieren, letztere nicht. Allerdings gilt nach 6 Monaten, dass Du ggf. beweise müsstest, dass Du den Defekt nicht verursacht hast, was etwas heikel sein kannst, wenn DU am PC herumgebastelt hast. Während eine neue Grafikkarte sicher noch relativ unproblematisch ist, ist eine CPU da schon ein ganz anderes Thema. Im Problemfall würde ich die jedenfalls erstmal wieder zurücktauschen, bevor Du das Gerät einschickst.



Also Acer gewährt mir ja die gesetzliche 2 jährige Garantie. Wenn ich jetzt mir eine neue Grafikkarte einbaue und das Siegel ja brechen muss, bleibt mir dann noch die Garantie?


----------



## Spider-Man (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Nein, dafür ist das Siegel ja dran. Meine Empfehlung: Versuch den Rechner zu verkaufen und bau dir was was zum Zocken taugt. Denke mal da kommst du am Besten bei weg.


----------



## docdent (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*



Byrne schrieb:


> Also Acer gewährt mir ja die gesetzliche 2 jährige Garantie. Wenn ich jetzt mir eine neue Grafikkarte einbaue und das Siegel ja brechen muss, bleibt mir dann noch die Garantie?



Du verwechselst das. Acer als _Hersteller_ bietet dir eine _freiwillige _Garantie. Diese darf durchaus an Bedingungen geknüpft werden, wie den Erhalt eines Siegels.

Den _gesetzlichen_ Anspruch für die Gewährleistung hast Du immer gegenüber dem _Händler_. Der kann sich zwar seinerseits an die Acer-Garantie in Anspruch nehmen, bzw. dich anfangs sogar daran verweisen. Aber seine Gewährleistungspflicht  kann er nicht an irgendwelche Siegel knüpfen.

Problem ist: Die 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung sind (m.E.) eine kleine Mogelpackung. Denn nach 6 Monaten tritt eine Beweislastumkehr ein. _Vor _dem Ablauf dieser Zeit müsste der Händler (vereinfacht ausgedrückt) Dir beweisen, dass Du den Defekt verursacht hast, wenn er die Gewährleistung verweigern will. _Nach_ dieser Zeit müsstest _Du_ allerdings ggf. beweisen, dass der Defekt nicht von Dir verursacht wurde. Da ist ein Siegelbruch zumindest ein Indiz dafür, dass Du die Kiste aufgemacht hast und bietet dem Händler schon einen Ansatz -wenn er will-, die Gewährleistung abzulehnen.

Ganz sicher ist aber: Wenn Du den PC mit anderer CPU und anderer GraKa zur Garantie oder Gewährleistung schickst, wirst Du wohl Ärger bekommen.


----------



## Byrne (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*



docdent schrieb:


> Du verwechselst das. Acer als _Hersteller_ bietet dir eine _freiwillige _Garantie. Diese darf durchaus an Bedingungen geknüpft werden, wie den Erhalt eines Siegels.
> 
> Den _gesetzlichen_ Anspruch für die Gewährleistung hast Du immer gegenüber dem _Händler_. Der kann sich zwar seinerseits an die Acer-Garantie in Anspruch nehmen, bzw. dich anfangs sogar daran verweisen. Aber seine Gewährleistungspflicht  kann er nicht an irgendwelche Siegel knüpfen.
> 
> ...



Ein Beispiel welches nicht unlustig ist, wenn mein PC richtig verstaubt ist (was ja eigentlich normal ist) müsste ich doch das Gehäuse öffnen um die Teile zu reinigen oder schicke ich den dann wegen dieser Sache ein?


----------



## docdent (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Aufrüsten, Garantie irgendwie erhalten?*

Vernünftige Gründe, das Gehäuse zu öffnen auch ohne den PC umzubauen, gibt es durchaus. Was die freiwillige Garantie des Herstellers angeht, darf aber ein intaktes Siegel verlangt werden. Anders sieht das bei der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung aus. Ich sage nur, was für Probleme du bekommen _könntest_. Auseinandersetzen musst Du Dich dann ggf. mit dem Händler


----------

